# New Fence and GateKeepers



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Created some new wrought iron fence for our 2012 Halloween display&#8230;my old fencing was in desperate need of replacement. Also new are some column toppers called "GateKeepers."


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Your column troopers look awesome! Nice fencing too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That fence is GORGEOUS!

I tell you what, between the sharp points on the uprights and the fiercely toothy gate keepers, ain't no one gonna jump that fence:jol:


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Amazing. I wish I could make something like that.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice work as always stoll, are the fence toppers paper mache? can you give us more details of the fence construction


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone...I documented the construction of the fence and gate and will post a tutorial in the next day or so.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I tell you what, between the sharp points on the uprights and the fiercely toothy gate keepers, ain't no one gonna jump that fence:jol:


The sharp fence finials are made from foam so no one will get poked/stabbed/impaled/bloodied


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> The sharp fence finials are made from foam so no one will get poked/stabbed/impaled/bloodied


No kidding!? They truly look like rusted metal. I look forward to the tutorial.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! WOW! WOW! That is the best fence I have seen.  And love the Gatekeepers. Truly wicked.   
hitting 'like' button.  But really 'love' it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> The sharp fence finials are made from foam so no one will get poked/stabbed/impaled/bloodied


Darn, and here I thought you would be out there in the morning light taking down the victims of the night before. 
Excellent looking fence.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very very nice Scott! Great details in iron work for the fence, and the gate keepers have a little Giger influence in them I would say. Sweet!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Wicked cool gatekeepers!! love the fence also!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the larger fence toppers made out of what I suspect are small plastic basketballs. The ones at the angles in the fence. Very nice work all around, though.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

That is an awesome fence!



Bone Dancer said:


> Darn, and here I thought you would be out there in the morning light taking down the victims of the night before.


Shouldn't the victims be left as a deterrent to others?


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome as always sir.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Really nice Scott, pretty good for an amateur!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

like like like!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm speechless at the quality! Great stuff!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome! Do the people in your neighborhood know how lucky they are?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Really great! I look forward to the construction tutorial. I need a new fence and this just might fit the bill! 

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I know I commeted on this on FB but it bears repeating; this is just beautiful and can't be distinguished from the real thing. I can't believe the fence toppers are foam.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Your work is truely stunning. Lovely fence.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You did a beautiful job on the fence. It looks like real wrought iron. The gatekeepers are amazing as usual. You make such unique creatures.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Simply amazing! I would never have guessed that the fence toppers were foam - they look so real!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

you are truly an inspiration


----------



## darrinplank (Dec 10, 2012)

Excellent job. Was thinking about doing the craft foam finials. Really like what you did. The gargoyle/Aliens look awesome!!!!!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

As always an outstanding job! love the fence I wish I could create things like yours!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow..I didn't see this when you posted it. Great job!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I would have to say it's a little better than amateur work. You've done a really great job. The fact that you do these yourself puts you above amateur statis. Really nice toppers for the fence and you did a great job on the cement pillars. 

But your gift really shows in your scuplting! :jol:


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Simply gorgeous, I still wonder how you made the gatekeepers... couldn't do it myself... If these guys were on sale over here, I'ld buy them without a doubt...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Just waiting for a victim to chance by...

Excellent work, as always!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't believe I never saw this thread.

The fence looks really nice and of course your craft at making the "Gatekeepers" are as beautiful as always. You never disappoint us Stolloween!

I would be nervous about the props being stolen or vandalized and I live in a nice town.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

That looks so dangerous.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

And a great tutorial.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

How did everything hold up to the weather?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So realistic! Great work!


----------

